# feed your p's for 3-4 months



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

i live near the ocean so local walmart carries squid i get a large pack for $2.11. i buy four packs.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

thaw them out in hot water. lay squid on cutting board or i use a rubbemaid lid.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

cut tentacles from squid head and place in (good meat pile). place squid head in (bad meat pile).


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

remove guts and plastic spine and place in (bad meat pile). so all that is left is good meat.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

cut chunk of meat down the center then into 1''x1'' squares. place in (good meat pile).


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

when all squid is cut place in ice cube trays. fill the cubes to the top. freeze over night.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

crack cubes into a large ziplock freezer bag to prevent freezer burn. then you are done. yearly money spent 25-30 bucks 
needed supplies cutting board and a sharp knife.
keep in mind this takes about an hour to do and it stinks.but the fish will love it. just put a couple cubes in a cup with little water to thaw. then drop into the tank.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

cool... wish I lived near the ocean!!! Want to ship me some??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow nice recipe, this should go back to the TOP! BUMP!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Great idea. I might try something like that.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

didn't i saw this in a tv commercial that said....GOT SQUID??









no seriously that's not a bad idea and u save ur self a lot of money


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

i will ship some to you guys pm me with address and i will ship for FREE! ALL YOU PAY FOR IS THE SQUID. money order would work or paypal


----------



## crhisw (Oct 18, 2004)

cool idea man .. the thing is, i work in a restraunt and i learned that thawing meats out in hot water creates made bacteria which cannot be servered and it happened before we had to throw out 150 dollers worth of wings. cold water is the way to go. good job either way though!!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

What's wrong with the guts and tenticles? Cut the whole thing up and do what you did. You should feed your p's more than just squid. Great idea though. Freezing them will kill of all the bacteria, or just about all of it. Guts are good for p's.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

sounds pretty sick


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

you will find that squid guts are not good for your fish beacuse all it is is poop and really runny white stuff. plus you have to remove the head because the squid ink is in the neck and thats really messy. you dont want that in your tank. plus i breed mice they get mice twice a week. pinkies. i also do the same thing with earthworms that i do with the squid. and rosy reds every once in a while.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

id b interested in doing this, pm me with ur info

btw where do u live?


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

i live in oceanside california near san diego.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice, instead of using icecube trays, you can just put it on foil and freeze it, it will come right off.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

the reason for the trays is for limited space in the freezer.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam u are one lucky bastard 
and great work


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

the grinch said:


> What's wrong with the guts and tenticles? Cut the whole thing up and do what you did. You should feed your p's more than just squid. Great idea though. Freezing them will kill of all the bacteria, or just about all of it. Guts are good for p's.
> [snapback]821585[/snapback]​


Freezing does not kill the bacteria. It just doesn't grow until you thaw it again. It preserves it nicely.


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

havent tried to feed squid yet...i will someday though hopefully it works!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff man!
Thanks for the Info


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

great idea pm me with your info i want to try this


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a excellent idea


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool walkthrough


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

great recipe! how do your p's like it?


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

They really rip it up.Its their favorite food. Besides mice


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

They really rip it up.Its their favorite food. Besides mice


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I did the same thing but with a 7$ cdn bag of shrimp........since july and I still got some!


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

pm me with an address to send money too. Also tell me how much to send.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

Regular usps is like 3 days. The stuff will thaw in less than 24 hours.UnlessI pack with dry ice. So you will have to pay for next day air. Give me your adress and i will get the best price for you.As for the squid give me $4 a pack. I will ship for free but ground only.


----------



## RBP dude (Dec 2, 2004)

do the pinkie mice mess up your water and does it make your water cloudy. Cause I want to feed my p's pinkie mice but i dont want to cloud up my water.


----------



## okley70 (Oct 7, 2004)

No the pinkies dont cloud the tank.They are eaten to fast. One bite from a lucky p.Neither do the large mice but they do make a mess. Lots of hair thats about it. The next day you will have lots of little hair balls in the tank. From the poop .As they can't digest the hair.Also large poops. but its lots of fun to watch.Pinkies are the more wise decision.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pics to show how its done. I feed squid and must say it is an easy food to prepare.


----------

